# Le Models



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was checking out the new 2008 outback's online and notice a big difference with the LE models. It should be called limited equipment. I notice two big items missing from those models 1) no outside kitchen







and 2) no linen cabinet in the bathroom







. Also the 21RSLE doesn't have the bike door. I also confirmed these missing items when I compared the outback floor plans at Keystone.com.

I thought I would pass it along.









Happy Camping!
Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> I was checking out the new 2008 outback's online and notice a big difference with the LE models. It should be called limited equipment. I notice two big items missing from those models 1) no outside kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 21-RS-LE also has no enclosed underbelly, No outside scare lights, no shelf in the rear slide, no mirror in the wardrobe door, no mirror beside the couch, no outdoor speakers, no outside shower or sink since the outside cook center is gone.
The water heater has been moved to under the couch and the outside storage door there has been eliminated.
The bike door has been eliminated and a storage dooor added there. So your only storage area now is under the front bunk.
The propane bottles have been changed from 30# to 20# and the propane cover eliminated.

Whew...I think I about got it all.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We went over that last week for the 21rs

21rs-LE


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

jasonrebecca said:


> We went over that last week for the 21rs
> 
> 21rs-LE


Stay tuned for next week....We'll probably go over it about 4 more times by then


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If not here, somewhere else


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> If not here, somewhere else


Now that's a


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> If not here, somewhere else


You're right john, someone is bound to get their post count up and start a new thread on this topic in the near future. Thats what usually happens here (instead of searching for other posts on the same topic).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

New members, new thread, new perspective sometimes.

Post counts are the bonus for some, a silly annoyance for others.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is funny how they cut items on the Outback in the LE version but in the Sydney the LE includes a bunch of nice additions.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So does LE mean Less Equipment, or Luxury Equipment?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is used both ways.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> We went over that last week for the 21rs
> 
> 21rs-LE


Stay tuned for next week....We'll probably go over it about 4 more times by then








[/quote]

Sorry for hitting the redundant post raw nerve!







A great thing about this site is you never know where some treads end up.

Happy Camping!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> We went over that last week for the 21rs
> 
> 21rs-LE


Stay tuned for next week....We'll probably go over it about 4 more times by then








[/quote]

Sorry for hitting the redundant post raw nerve!







A great thing about this site is you never know where some treads end up.

Happy Camping!!!!!








[/quote]
Don't you dare apologize









The majority of us would have just not said anything in the first place








Why make someone feel bad??


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> Sorry for hitting the redundant post raw nerve!


No need to apologize whatsoever, Husker.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Doug and Dawn!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Don't you dare apologize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, wasn't trying to be an a$$.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Maybe the LE is to cut the cost for those who would otherwise not
be able to afford a camper... Just think of it as getting more people
out there doing what we all love to do.. CAMP!!!








The items that Steve listed are not actually necessities..??? right???
So maybe someone buys an LE model... Uses it for a few years...
sells it (gets an upgraded model)...so now someone that wants to 
start TT camping but really can't afford a high$ product buys your old TT... 
Everybody wins!

See just look on the glass half full side!









One more thing... I love this site and the fact that questions can be asked...
even if asked before. Someone will post a link to an original thread ... no big deal!
Sometimes doing a search will come up with nothing. Just depends on
the words you are using. I always tell the students that I work with, 
NEVER to apologize for asking a question! 



> It is a good rule in life never to apologize. The right sort of
> people do not want apologies, and the wrong sort take a
> mean advantage of them.
> 
> *P.G. Wodehouse* (1881-1975) _The Man Upstairs_ (1914)


 
disclaimer: this quote *is* intended as "food for thought" and
NOT directed at any single person!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Maybe the LE is to cut the cost for those who would otherwise not
> be able to afford a camper... Just think of it as getting more people
> out there doing what we all love to do.. CAMP!!!
> 
> ...


Camping is camping, regardless of what it is in. Good advice MaeJae


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a problem with Keystone marketing a 21RSLE. This could affect the value of my 21RS.

If dealers are flooded with 21RSLE's, then why would they want to deal on my 21RS for a good value in a trade?

It appears that Keystone made a mistake in producing the 18RS. That model only lasted a year. So I am guessing that they chose to "cheapen" the 21RS to try and appeal to the price range of the 18RS.

It sure makes it hard to retain my loyality to Outback since Keystone seems to not care much about the current owners.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

LE-Limited Equipment...could leed to a Limited Engagement.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I have a problem with Keystone marketing a 21RSLE. This could affect the value of my 21RS.
> 
> If dealers are flooded with 21RSLE's, then why would they want to deal on my 21RS for a good value in a trade?
> 
> ...


huh?









Why would the value of your "higher end" model with more options 
be effected by a cheaper model. I am sure someone would pay
the price for more options. 
It is no different than a car... the value of a base model does not 
effect the value of an SE Sport, GT, Limited, SS, ect, ect... 
High-end, more options... holds value.

Your model is certainly more attractive for someone able to pay the price.

I think that Outback/Keystone is doing a great service in today's economy by
making camping and the GREAT outdoors available to all income levels.

That's my .02
MaeJae


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

My comment is for evryone to take a deep breath, and release, again!! OB'ers unite!!! Spring (on the calender) is less than 45 days away!!







Relax and plan for hitting the road with your favorite OB and people and enjoy. You can make more $, but you can't make more time!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> My comment is for evryone to take a deep breath, and release, again!! OB'ers unite!!! Spring (on the calender) is less than 45 days away!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










x2


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> Sorry for hitting the redundant post raw nerve!


No need to apologize whatsoever, Husker.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Husker,

You have not even begun to see the posting wars on this site. They eem to happen occaisonally when several people are likely bored.


----------

